# Fly Fishing Boxes



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys and gals,

I recently had an opportunity to get a large shipment order for fly boxes. Since I'm a guide, I was sick of spending upwards near $35 on each box so I found a way to buy a whole bunch at a lesser price and share the wealth with everyone. If you want one at a discount price too, I put them on the web here: http://flyfishingboxes.com. They are pretty sweet, I love mine.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great price on those. Will you ship out of state?


----------



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Great price on those. Will you ship out of state?


yeah, thats fine. When you buy it off of http://flyfishingboxes.com it will include a small charge for shipping...I will ship anywhere in the U.S. for that price


----------

